# Probably a dumb question...resume help?



## sbtomberlin (Aug 27, 2008)

I just found out yesterday that I passed my CPC exam - first time! Of course I'm super excited about it. But now it's time to update my resume, and I always get way too analytical about what I put in these things, how I word them, how I format them...I know I probably shouldn't be such a perfectionist about it but I'm new to the field and just trying my best to make a good impression. I'm also really young and not used to making resumes (this will be the first time I've actually had to use one) so I'm always second guessing myself on these things. 

How should I list my new credentials as a CPC-A? I have it listed with my name so I wasn't sure if it would be too redundant to list it again under Education or maybe Credentials...but then would I just list CPC-A or put AAPC out beside it? 

Maybe this would be a better question - does anyone have a good sample resume I could use to compare mine with? I've found several online but none of them seem to list any certifications and they're all from different companies. 

I drive myself nuts with some of the little nit-picky things I worry about. I'm told that's a good trait to have in this line of work, though...I hope so! Maybe it's all just newbie nervousness.


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, please remember that no question is a dumb question and you will never know unless you ask. Here is a template of a resume that I did for a friend of mine, I hope this helps you and I hope I answered your question correctly. Of course the format (City, State and Dates of Employment) are properly aligned on the original resume but when I copied and pasted was kind of distorted, but at least this is a start. Best of Luck!!

New Coder, CPC-A
123 Easy Street Apt. 456
Jonesboro, Georgia 30236
Phone: (770) 123-4567
Email: happynewcoder2008@yahoo.com​
Objective: To obtain a position as a Certified Professional Coder


Experience:
Place of Employment Goes Here                      Riverdale, Georgia                  05/2006-Present
Position Held Goes Here
•	Main Job Duties
•	State other job duties here
•	More job Duties
•	More job Duties
•	More Job Duties

Place of Employment Goes Here                       Jonesboro, Georgia                05/2004-05/2006
Position Held Goes Here
•	Main Job Duties
•	State other job duties here
•	More job Duties
•	More job Duties
•	More Job Duties

Place of Employment Goes Here                           Atlanta, Georgia                 01/2000-01/2004
Position Held Goes Here
•	Main Job Duties
•	State other job duties here
•	More job Duties
•	More job Duties
•	More Job Duties

Education:

Affiliations:
American Academy of Professional Coders

Computer Proficiencies:
Add your computer skills here. Be sure to put all the medical programs that you use as well


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with msbrowning, however, where she has listed AAPC at the bottom, I would also type out your certification with it.  I know this may sound redundant, but some people doing the hiring actually do not know what credentials actaully stand form

Good luck,

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## lsbrown01 (Sep 3, 2008)

*title*

I agree with mmorningstar.  You need to have CPC-A beside your name and in the Certification who you are certified with.

thanks


----------



## lori.suarez456@yahoo.com (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree with the ladies responses above.  I have a quick question, I also just passed my CPC exam, and also have a CCA through AHIMA.  I submitted my information to have the "A" removed with AAPC and wondered how I should sequence my credentials after my name.


----------

